# Lakeshore Wildlife Studios



## SteelheaderGSP (9 mo ago)

Hey All,

Does anyone know if Lakeshore Wildlife Studios is closed? I am a few years out on some work. Their taxi license is expired, and the last posts on their social media pages are a year old.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

T


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

SteelheaderGSP said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Does anyone know if Lakeshore Wildlife Studios is closed? I am a few years out on some work. Their taxi license is expired, and the last posts on their social media pages are a year old.
> 
> ...


Nope still here. I don’t use social media often at all. And I no longer except commercial work. And am just getting out what I have. I work on stuff only at night when I get home from my regular job. Past 2 years have been a blast with shut downs, supply chain hold ups, and insane supply/ material cost increase. Work looks nice but I am not fast. License was allowed to expire because in Michigan you don’t need one to do fish.
Have you tried calling( leaving a message) or emailing me?


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

ryan-b said:


> Nope still here. I don’t use social media often at all. And I no longer except commercial work. And am just getting out what I have. I work on stuff only at night when I get home from my regular job. Past 2 years have been a blast with shut downs, supply chain hold ups, and insane supply/ material cost increase. Work looks nice but I am not fast. License was allowed to expire because in Michigan you don’t need one to do fish.
> Have you tried calling( leaving a message) or emailing me?



I would like some of your work. Beautiful. 
Amazing art. No fish on my wall yet. A stringer of gills would look nice.


----------



## ajhallfr (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll post a picture of my salmon when Ryan gets it done, hopefully this week


----------

